# Team bld - OLL "names"



## Pedro (Mar 1, 2009)

(Sorry if this shouldn't be at the speedcubing section, but I think it's more of a speedcubing thing than a blindfolded cubing thing...)

Does anyone know where I can find the OLL "names" the people use for team bld? I had one or two websites bookmarked, but can't find them anymore :/


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Pedro. You can use Bob Burtons Rubik's Cube page which is: http://www.cubewhiz.com/
or
you can use my OLL and PLL guide which has names for all the oll and pll cases. I've created the names for the OLL cases. I use the official names for PLL. The beauty of my guide is, if you dont like a particular algorithm, name of case, or even the order of the cases listed, you can edit everything to suite your preferences.
or
you can create your own names for them.

I'm almost positive (correct me if im wrong) there arent "official" names or commonly used names for all the cases.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 1, 2009)

there are a few sites mensioned in this thread that have OLL names:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7312


----------



## Pedro (Mar 2, 2009)

F1Z2L3 said:


> Hey Pedro. You can use Bob Burtons Rubik's Cube page which is: http://www.cubewhiz.com/
> or
> you can use my OLL and PLL guide which has names for all the oll and pll cases. I've created the names for the OLL cases. I use the official names for PLL. The beauty of my guide is, if you dont like a particular algorithm, name of case, or even the order of the cases listed, you can edit everything to suite your preferences.
> or
> ...



and where's your guide?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 2, 2009)

Pedro said:


> and where's your guide?


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8252



F1Z2L3 said:


> The beauty of my guide is, if you dont like a particular algorithm, name of case, or even the order of the cases listed, you can edit everything to suite your preferences.
> or
> you can create your own names for them.


I think that's almost a bad thing to encourage (changing some names). We should at least have the availability of the "F1Z2L3" standard.


----------



## Kian (Mar 2, 2009)

my brother and i do a good bit of team blind. we just use two look oll because its a lot simpler, that way you only have to name 7 olls (and two of them are named for you). It's not much slower, especially because recognition of everything is harder in team blind, but can be made easier by limiting your options.


----------

